# Practice Makes Perfect!



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

This guy knows his way around a Les Paul Gibson. Excellent/Awesome guitar cover (Led Zeppelin-The Ocean)


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

linky no worky RAT...


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, they suspended dude's youtube acct. Too bad, that dude could really play.


----------

